# Qualität der Schrift muss stimmen



## lamoe (24. November 2004)

Hallo Leute von heute,

ich habe das Programm Micrografx Picture Publisher und wenn ich damit Bilder Banner erstellen will von sag ich mal 125 x 125 Pixel dann muss ich ja einen ziemlich kleinen Schriftgrad benutzen, aber leider ist die Schrift nach dem abspeicher immer so schlecht die Qualität der Schrift ist einfach zum kotzen.

Kann mir jemand heir empfehlen mit welchem Programm ich vernünftige Ergebnisse bekomme bei kleinen Schriftgraden, ich möchte das man die Schrift auch bei kleineren Jpg oder Gif Bannern gut lesen kann in voller Farbe.

So nun freue ich mich auf eure zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## JensDenker (24. November 2004)

Adobe Photoshop CS ?


----------



## lamoe (24. November 2004)

ja hi,

gibts die auch kostenlos irgendwo und sind die auch wirklich so gut?


----------



## Consti (24. November 2004)

Dnke, weniger, dass es an dem Programm liegt, sondern eher an der Schrift. Je kleiner die Schrift ist, desto weniger verziehrt muss sie sein.
Es gibt für solche Fälle die sogenannten "Pixelfonts".
Pixelfonts sehen z.B. so aus:
  

Sie sind Sehr klein und man kann sie sehr gut lesen, da sie nur aus Schwarzen Pixeln, ohne Graustufen bestehen.

Finden tust du diese Fonts mit   oder mit der   -Funktion des Forums!


----------



## lamoe (25. November 2004)

hi,


kann man die auch selbst estellen?


----------



## BSA (25. November 2004)

Sicher, wenn du ahnung hast wie du Fonts erstellst. kannst du das sicherlich auch selber machen, aber warum das Rad Neu erfinden, Pixelfonts gibts im Netz zu genüge!

Bit3 ist m,einer meinung nach mit die Beste, oder Bitlow, High77 etc. pp


----------



## Martys (25. November 2004)

Du kannst auch mal das Anti-Aliased ausstellen, dann wird die Schrift nicht geglättet.


----------

